# Jackson MNG



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

WHo all around Jackson county would be interested in a meet and greet. I am yet to meet the Jackson crowd, well at least all of them. I think we are a small group but I may be wrong. I can set up a place.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I would be interested.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Just one guy from Jackson?? Come on, I know theres more of us in here.

Once we get some more people we can name a place to go.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I hope we can do it before turkey season because I'll be real busy then:lol:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'll try to make it. Depends on when.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

If you know of others that are from Jackson PM them and see if we can get at least 5 or 6 of us together. I would also like to make it before April 1st. I know Mule Skinner is from around here. And Jimhx is too.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

i'm close enough to make one just depends on time


----------



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

name the place and time
went to outdoorama sat 
booked hunt and fish trip for next year
now its time to save,save,save


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Well lets start kicking around some ideas. I think if we start with this now more will see it some time soon. 

We are definatly a small group but maybe a local pub. Lets start with the location. I will be coming from Vandercook Lake. I am sure I can get something local here if ya wanna drive in but lets try to make more centralized so no one has to drive too far.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm interested !

I would also like to meet a few of the members here.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

If this gets figured out I'll see if I can make it .


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

This is what I have come up with.

March 17th

And thats it... Does anyone have a location in mind?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

March 17th sounds like a good date

Walleye is closed
The ice will be gone but it's still too cold to fish
Turkey season is far from open
Morels have not popped up yet

The only thing I can think of there is to do is cut wood or shed antler hunt

I might have to work that day but in the afternoon.

I think that the Jackson Coffee Co upstairs would be a great meeting place.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Where is that at? Is that the place where they have a bunch of strange teas too?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

201 S. Mechanic St.

Jackson, MI. 49201

http://www.jacksoncoffeeco.com/

My daughter works there. They have a nice meeting room upstairs. Couches tables and chairs and free wireless internet. We could be on MS during the meeting:lol: Plus, everyone likes coffee, right?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Thats a good idea. I was gonna say Bone Island Grille. There is big screen TV's, a pretty good menu, a nice selection of beer and wine, and its not a loud place. Its up to you guys but I am fine with both these 2 options. 

I was thinking like 3 pm.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I was thinking the Big Screen Tv's would be a plus because the college basketball tournament will be on.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Ditto on Bone Island grill with the big screen. It's in Vandercook Lake right? I like coffee in the morning but a beer tastes better in the evening. I know I'll be steelheading the west side then so I couldn't make it at 3:00 but I could be back by the evening 6:00 - 7:00PM


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Can everyone make it on the 17th?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I can if I dont have to work OT. But I wont know until the week before.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Alright heres the list of people. 
1. me
2. Ed

please post or pm me to let me know if you can make it.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

if i can get the night off when and where


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Wait, damnit, I gotta work. Lets vote on a date. If you guys want to do it the 17th I can get out by 6 pm


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Well,due to the lack of interest lately It dont look like this will get off the ground.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Sorry Just saw this Thread. I will be up for it. Any place that serves beer and greasy food I am in. 

Thanks


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I am still interested and pretty flexible. Hope we set up a time and date that works for everyone.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Alright lets sayMarch 31st. I just wanna go somewhere where there is TV's food, beer, and a pool table so I can try to win some money.:lol:


----------



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

there is a sportsman's club we could meet at 
grasslake sportsman club 
a couple tvs
cheap beer 
ranges gun pistol bow
sundays have trap shoot, turkey shoot 
exit clear lake rd 
north 1/2 mile
west on leech rd 1/2 mile 
club driveway on left hand side
public welcome for sundays shoots
wild game dinner this weekend [SATURDAY]
$ 8.00 all you can eat 
starts at 4 pm 
GARYBAIL


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

I will mark down the 31st. Just need to know where. 
Thanks


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

March 31 looks better for me. Where at?


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

at the gun club? That just does not seem right. Sounds like a pretty cool place.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

The 31st looks good. I talked to the owner at the brass rail in Jackson and he said he would love to have us. Good food, beer, I think like 4 or 5 tv's, pool tables keno, and pull tabs. If this sounds good to everyone then lets make it for like 4:00 pm?? Or even earlier I dont care. Maybe 1:00, Let me know. I think this is gonna happen now


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Or the Gun Club. Sorry I didnt see the post. Lets put it up to a vote. Ill start a pole just above this thread.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

where is the brass rail?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

The Brass Rail is a Irish Pub on prospect street. Its a little north of Ella Sharp park. If that one wins then I will post directions


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Brass Rail is fine with me.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks like the Brass Rail it is on the 31st. Who all can make it? I know I can.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

if i don't have to work i'm there post directions if you get a chance


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

I plan on being there. Is it 4pm?


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm in, later is better for me.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

you guys are not going to belive this. I had every intention on comming, but I got buzy with a bathroom remodel and totaly lost track of things. I forgot!! I knew I should have made a reminder on my calender.
I'm sorry fellas. I hope everyone had a good time. anyone take any pics?


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Ok here is the short version:

The attendees from this site included:
Myself
Pete (Reddhead) 
Andy (Maydar1)
ED (EDB)

Our first basic command decision was to anoint the Brass Rail our central meeting Place. Very nice place.
We had some great conversation and discussed a variety of topics from Bow-fishing to Morel hunting. 


We all made a few plans to hookup for certain events etc. All in all a great time and great to meet a few sportsman from Jackson. 

Hope to do this again.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I really enjoyed it. I could not believe all the things we had in common from the area. Look forward to hooking up for some fishing with you guys in the future.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

:rant: I am so mad at my boss. I was scheduled to get out at 5 pm and someone called in so I had to stay until 10 pm. I sure hope everyone had a good time. We can definatly make The Rail our central meeting place.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

We talked about having a golf outing at Ella Sharp Park and then moving over to the rail after. We'll have to get together again in a couple of weeks to try that. I had a great time and can't wait to meet more of you guys from the area.


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

Hey guys, I just stumbled onto your topic, a couple of days too late for your meeting. If you guys set up another one, I would be very interested. the golf outing thing sounds pretty good too. I will keep checking this post in the future.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey guys, I don't check the outingg forum very often, and I'm sorry I missed this post. I know I don't live in the Jackson area,but I spend a lot of time fishing that area and have talked to a few of you guys before. Even had the chance to meet LFTG out on Clark one day. I sure would like to be included next time you guys get together. Thanks!
Jim


----------

